# Job offer in Auckland, NZ - need advice!



## magicchip

Hi Everyone, 

It's my first time posting here, sorry if the topic has been beaten to death but I thought I'd post my specific situation here and see if anyone has some feedback. 

I've been offered a job in Auckland, NZ. I currently reside in Ontario, Canada. 

They are offering 70k NZD per annum, plus full relocation expenses. My girlfriend will be joining me. 

My question is; how far does 70k go in New Zealand? Is that enough to support us to start off with? 

Kind regards, and thanks for your input in advance.


----------



## topcat83

magicchip said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting here, sorry if the topic has been beaten to death but I thought I'd post my specific situation here and see if anyone has some feedback.
> 
> I've been offered a job in Auckland, NZ. I currently reside in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> They are offering 70k NZD per annum, plus full relocation expenses. My girlfriend will be joining me.
> 
> My question is; how far does 70k go in New Zealand? Is that enough to support us to start off with?
> 
> Kind regards, and thanks for your input in advance.


Hi there - welcome to the Forum.

$70k is an OK salary - certainly others earn less. However you won't live the life of luxury on it. And of course if your girlfriend can also get a residents/work visa then two of you getting a salary will make things much easier.

I think it really depends on what your current standard of living is. The best thing is to see what rental is in an area you like the look at (see Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz) and other costs (Countdown for food, www.ird.govt.nz for tax) then sit down and work out a budget. You'll find info about various areas if you read through previous posts. I can only really comment about the South-Eastern suburbs (Howick, Pakuranga etc) as that is where I lived (PS they're good, middle-income areas with a great trip into CBD by ferry or bus).

Happy hunting!


----------



## Guest

magicchip said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> It's my first time posting here, sorry if the topic has been beaten to death but I thought I'd post my specific situation here and see if anyone has some feedback.
> 
> I've been offered a job in Auckland, NZ. I currently reside in Ontario, Canada.
> 
> They are offering 70k NZD per annum, plus full relocation expenses. My girlfriend will be joining me.
> 
> My question is; how far does 70k go in New Zealand? Is that enough to support us to start off with?
> 
> Kind regards, and thanks for your input in advance.


How did you go about getting the 'offer' without being in NZ? And then with a company willing to pay moving expenses. Did they pay for your visa? Sponsorship? Just curious.


----------



## toadsurfer

Personally I just sent CVs to NZ firms and got an interview. Did a tel interview and two video skypes. Luckily got the job! 

I reckon if your girlfriend gets an average wage, your combined salary should give a good life - at least I'm hoping so cos my plan is to send my girlfriend out to work!


----------



## magicchip

megan130 said:


> How did you go about getting the 'offer' without being in NZ? And then with a company willing to pay moving expenses. Did they pay for your visa? Sponsorship? Just curious.


I guess it depends on your industry. For engineers (my profession), there is a high demand and NZ firms are actively recruiting and looking to fill positions. As such, we had a few skype interviews, and they agreed to help me relocate as part of the deal.


----------



## jawnbc

*take off, eh?*

Congratulations on the job offer. Auckland's not cheap, but in many ways it's better value than Ottawa, TO or Vancouver. Renting an apartment should cost around $500/week for a 2BR, but your electricity bill might be what you pay for winter heating bills in Ontario. Groceries are something of a wash: some things more, some things less expensive. Gas is a bit higher than in Canada. Important sidebar: car insurance isn't complusory, so you need to factor in buying insurance that covers your car if you get schmucked by someone without insurance.

I'm waiting for one more document, then sending my SMC Resident Visa application off to the UK. Processing time for that is 1-3 months...my flight is booked for 15 August from Vancouver!


----------



## Guest

magicchip said:


> I guess it depends on your industry. For engineers (my profession), there is a high demand and NZ firms are actively recruiting and looking to fill positions. As such, we had a few skype interviews, and they agreed to help me relocate as part of the deal.


Sweet.:clap2:
Jealous


----------



## Checkin

welcome to new zealand


----------

